# Romahome R40 advice



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

My wife and I are considering downsizing to an R40.

I can't find much in the way of negative press on this model. Any feedback from owners would be welcome. 

I do have two specific questions, the first is the level of insulation. There is nothing in the brochure about this apart from its dual skinned and insulated. We do go away in the winter - what is the level o insulation like?

Secondly, we currently have a Truma blown air heating system, what is the diesel heating like on these?

Thanks 

John


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi
don't have one but these folk may be able to advise

http://smallmotorhome.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9&order=desc
Paul


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Paul -
Thanks, will give it a try.

John


----------

